# weird networking problems - big ping from time to time

## calif

Hey, I have a problem with my network, it's very annoying.

Here it is (ping 8.8.8.8): https://paste.pound-python.org/show/jF9lCszty59JhgkdcKuN/

-- long response time from time to time (exactly every 120 packages sent, lasting 7 packages).

I checked it on Windows 10, and looks like it doesn't appear there, also IIRC it didn't appear when I was connected via cable, but now there is no possibility to do this.

Also checked it on 2 different WIFIs...

My wlan USB card: 

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n 
```

 which is TPLINK-WN722N.

I use NetworkManager with plasma-nm widget.

Is this any configuration mistake?

My .config: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/65vUf0FKlnHe2WtXv1M8/

What is the solution for that? What info should I show you to solve the problem?

Thanks in advance.  :Smile: 

----------

## lexflex

Hi,

 *calif wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also checked it on 2 different WIFIs...
> 
> 

 

If it is a local WiFi problem, there might be a periodic disturbance at a certain frequency ( so you should make sure the two WiFi's you try use a different frequency).

So, first thing I would do is to try using a couple of other (preferably free) WiFi channel on either 5 or 2.4 GHz and see if that helps. Try to find out if some channels are much busier than others. Also, try at a distance where you are sure the signal is good.

You also might want to check/make sure if it is on your own network or outside, by 

- pinging your router/ default gateway, and 

- pinging another external address 

Compare those two to determine if it is your WiFi or router, or if it is outside.

Alex.

----------

## calif

I tried pinging my 192.168.0.1 - the problem exists here.

Also tried different channel - still the same.

Any ideas?

EDIT: the signal strength is very good, like 70-90%.

----------

## lexflex

Hi,

 *calif wrote:*   

> I tried pinging my 192.168.0.1 - the problem exists here.
> 
> Also tried different channel - still the same.

 

Ok, so it really is your local WiFi or on your local machine ( either signal or software).

 *Quote:*   

> Any ideas?EDIT: the signal strength is very good, like 70-90%.

 

How is your access point positioned?  Is it directly next to other electronic equipment, and what kind of equipment is that?

I once had problems with a DVB-C receiver(!) next to my cable modem/wifi access point.

What I would try is to move your access-point a meter away from it and see if the problem still persists.

(this is to check if it actually is a signal issue or not).

Alex.

----------

## C5ace

Try to connect your PC to your router using a ethernet cable. Switch off wifi and ping your router.

----------

## calif

The AP lies on a fridge, near-ish a microwave -- can't really move it, the "internet" cable is too short. Can't really move my PC either.

Anyway, isn't this a software/configuration problem? I use the same PC, the same WIFI card but another system (windows) and it works well.

----------

## C5ace

 *calif wrote:*   

> The AP lies on a fridge, near-ish a microwave -- can't really move it, the "internet" cable is too short. Can't really move my PC either.
> 
> Anyway, isn't this a software/configuration problem? I use the same PC, the same WIFI card but another system (windows) and it works well.

 

Connection your PC to your router by Ethernet cable is truble shooting steo. This would let you determine whether the problem is caused by the Gentoo wireless driver and/or setup or by a problem with the Gentoo network software on your PC. 

If it works with the Ethernet cable, the problem is Gentoo Wifi related.

----------

## calif

It works perfectly when connected with the Ethernet.

----------

## C5ace

 *calif wrote:*   

> It works perfectly when connected with the Ethernet.

 

I noticed that when I ping 8.8.8.8 from my WiFi laptop the average time is 35ms. After about 60 pings for a few pings the time is between 120 to 150ms. No such time differences when I ping my router, ISP or local DNS server.  

Boot from the latest Gentoo installation CD or System Rescue CD and try to connect to your router using your WiFi stick. Then ping your router. If it's OK run lspc -k and compare the loaded drivers and kernel configurations with those installed on your PC.

If the Gentoo installation and System Rescue CD have the same problems, try another linux CD like the one from Opensuse, Sabayon, Linux Mint, Ubunto, Knoppix, etc. If they also don't work, you will have to live with the problem, run a Ethernet cable or get another Wifi adapter.

----------

